# Nuraphone - for professional production?



## creativeforge (Jul 29, 2018)

Anyone tried these in a real production studio? If it sounds too good, is it useful?

https://www.nuraphone.com/

“The nuraphones are something to be cherished.” — 
BBC Focus Magazine
“The nuraphone is the best headphone any of us have ever heard.” — 
New Atlas
“nuraphones by nura are a revolutionary kind of headphone and probably the most innovative you can get.” — 
Forbes
“One thing is for certain: in personalized mode, nuraphones sound better than any headphones I’ve ever used.” — 
FACT
“Nura’s headphones are like a prescription for your ears.” — 
WIRED
“The packaging, presentation and design is all superb.” — 
Wallpaper
“The headphones are comfortable and the sound quality is far superior to just about any headphone I’ve ever used.” — 
Men's Health
“the sonic equivalent of transitioning from black and white to Technicolor” — 
WSJ


----------



## Dtwo (May 2, 2019)

I have tried them, I suspect they are best for “coloured listening” than anything critical.

They do sound fantastic, they are super isolated with both in ear and cup drivers.

I should have tried them back to back with my hd650s or something, Out of the box there is a great deal of processing/magic going on, i think you would need a lot of “tuning” to achieve some kind of neutral balance you could attempt to do any critical mix/monitoring on.

They are Bluetooth or you can plug them in directly, there is still “processing” going on so there are potential quality/latency concerns.

The biggest problem is they don’t breathe at all, your ears are completely enclosed in silicone, that would bug me very quickly in extended use.


----------



## creativeforge (May 2, 2019)

Thanks Dtwo, I got these, and so far so good:





https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...de-reference-headphones-with-vari-voice-cream


----------



## Dtwo (May 2, 2019)

Good stuff, 

I know a few people who really like those avantones


----------



## creativeforge (May 2, 2019)

I do too, it's for serious work, and when I first took them off after working an hour, and used my old trusted ATH-M40fs, the ATH sound like old crusted ones. Closer I can describe the sound is - old telephone receivers. It's a shocking contrast. Now I'm not impressed with the ATH anymore. Good for surgical mixing, but not for final mix.


----------

